# Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού = The best is the enemy of the good



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Στο ΛΚΝ γράφει:
*Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού*, δεν ικανοποιείται ποτέ κανείς με κάτι, όταν μπορεί να πετύχει περισσότερα ή καλύτερα.

Στο La Béguele, Conte moral, γράφει ο Βολταίρος:
Dans ses écrits, un sage Italien
Dit que le mieux est l’ennemi du bien.

Το έχει γράψει και ιταλικά:
Il meglio è l'inimico del bene.

Οι Άγγλοι το μεταφράζουν _The best is the enemy of the good_, αλλά και _Better is the enemy of good (enough)_.

Και να καταθέσω την αμαρτία μου: Εγώ, όπως νομίζω και οι Εγγλέζοι (όπως ίσως και ο Βολταίρος, βαριέμαι να διαβάσω την Conte moral), το χρησιμοποιώ με τη σημασία «όταν επιδιώκουμε το καλύτερο, δεν καταφέρνουμε ούτε καν το καλό».

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 3, 2008)

Μα, ναι! Θα ξεχάσουμε κι αυτά που ξέρουμε; Η ρήση αναφέρεται στην μέχρι αηδίας τελειοθηρία που το πιθανότερο είναι να καταστρέψει κάτι καλό που έχεις ήδη καταφέρει, στην έλλειψη ικανοποίησης από κάτι που είναι ήδη καλό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ ρωτάω, γιατί δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος. Είχα τη συζήτηση πριν από καμιά 15αριά χρόνια για πρώτη φορά, όπου αντιλήφθηκα ότι όλοι οι συνομιλητές μου είχαν διαφορετική άποψη από τη δική μου, αυτήν που δίνει το ΛΚΝ. Και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως μας επηρεάζει μερικούς το αγγλικό και άλλο πράγμα σημαίνει (ή έχει καταντήσει να σημαίνει) στην Ελλάδα.

Βρήκα στο Answers.com ωραία παραδείγματα του αγγλικού:

‘The best is oftentimes the enemy of the good’; and... many a good book has remained unwritten... because there floated before the mind's eye... the ideal of a better or a best.
[1861 R. C. Trench Commentary on Epistles to Seven Churches in Asia p. v.]

This is not the first time in the history of the world when the best has been the enemy of the good;... one single step on... solid ground may be more profitable than a more ambitious flight.
[1925 Times 1 Dec. 16]

Tom told me a very good Spanish proverb: ‘The best is the enemy of the good.’
[1960 D. Jones Letter 1 June in R. Hague Dai Greatcoat (1980) iii. 182]

To maintain that all that a school provides must be provided free makes the best the enemy of the good.
[1981 Times 2 Mar. 13]​


----------



## anef (Sep 3, 2008)

Κι εγώ θα το ερμήνευα στα ελληνικά όπως το έχει το ΛΚΝ. Υπάρχει όμως απ' ό,τι βλέπω στα αγγλικά και το αντίστροφο, δηλ. _the good is the enemy of the best_ που σημαίνει αυτό που λέει και το ΛΚΝ και ίσως εκεί να οφείλεται και το μπέρδεμα. Π.χ. δείτε εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 1, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, 
βρήκα πρόσφατα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή της φράσης. «Ο εχθρός του καλύτερου (ή τέλειου) είναι το καλό». Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι αυτός που το έγραψε μπερδεύτηκε και έκανε ένα προφανές κατά τα άλλα λάθος. Τελικά η φράση ήταν σωστή σ' αυτήν την μορφή έχοντας μια τελείως διαφορετική σημασία, ότι δηλαδή κυρίως στον κόσμο της τεχνολογίας όταν κάτι είναι υπερβολικά υποσχόμενο, μεγαλεπήβολο και φιλόδοξο είναι πολλαπλασίως πιθανότερο να αποτύχει, με αποτέλεσμα κάτι άλλο μικρότερων ή και μετρίων ακόμα επιδόσεων και προσδοκιών που όμως απλώς δουλεύει, τελικά επικρατεί και καθιερώνεται.
Τη φράση τη βρήκα στα ελληνικά, υποθέτω λογικά προέρχεται από τα αγγλικά αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν στο πρωτότυπο, από μια μικρή έρευνα δεν βρήκα κάτι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2013)

anef said:


> Κι εγώ θα το ερμήνευα στα ελληνικά όπως το έχει το ΛΚΝ. Υπάρχει όμως απ' ό,τι βλέπω στα αγγλικά και το αντίστροφο, δηλ. _the good is the enemy of the best_ που σημαίνει αυτό που λέει και το ΛΚΝ και ίσως εκεί να οφείλεται και το μπέρδεμα. Π.χ. δείτε εδώ.



*The good is the enemy of the best*

_Prov._ Instead of making things the best that they can, people often settle for making them merely good. 
_Mother: Aren't you going to rewrite your paper? Child: Why? It's good enough. Mother: The good is the enemy of the best.
_
McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 1, 2013)

Ναι, αν θεωρήσεις ότι τέλειος = best... στο google δοκίμασα με perfect πάντως. 
Εν τω μεταξύ το νόημα στο παράδειγμα είναι κάπως διαφορετικό, υπαρκτό κι αυτό ωστόσο. Το παιδί δεν γράφει καλύτερα την έκθεση επειδή μάλλον βαριέται ή δεν το βρίσκει απαραίτητο τέλος πάντων όχι επειδή δεν μπορεί ή δεν γίνεται.


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Καλησπέρα,
> βρήκα πρόσφατα μια διαφορετική εκδοχή της φράσης. «Ο εχθρός του καλύτερου (ή τέλειου) είναι το καλό». Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι αυτός που το έγραψε μπερδεύτηκε και έκανε ένα προφανές κατά τα άλλα λάθος. Τελικά η φράση ήταν σωστή σ' αυτήν την μορφή έχοντας μια τελείως διαφορετική σημασία, ότι δηλαδή κυρίως στον κόσμο της τεχνολογίας όταν κάτι είναι υπερβολικά υποσχόμενο, μεγαλεπήβολο και φιλόδοξο είναι πολλαπλασίως πιθανότερο να αποτύχει, με αποτέλεσμα κάτι άλλο μικρότερων ή και μετρίων ακόμα επιδόσεων και προσδοκιών που όμως απλώς δουλεύει, τελικά επικρατεί και καθιερώνεται.
> Τη φράση τη βρήκα στα ελληνικά, υποθέτω λογικά προέρχεται από τα αγγλικά αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν στο πρωτότυπο, από μια μικρή έρευνα δεν βρήκα κάτι.



Εκφράσεις με παρεμφερή έννοια στα αγγλικά είναι το «_*good beats perfect*_» και το «_*good is better than perfect*_» (από το τραγούδι της Regina Spektor-_Man of a thousand faces_).


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2013)

Μέχρι τη στιγμή που διάβασα αυτό το νήμα, το νοήμα για μένα ήταν ένα και πολύ απλό. Σε μια συζήτηση όπου έχουμε δύο όρους για σύγκριση, και θέλουμε από τη μια να αναγνωρίσουμε την αξία του πρώτου (δεν θέλουμε δηλαδή καθόλου να το υποτιμήσουμε), αλλά από την άλλη θέλουμε να αναγνωριστεί η σαφής ανωτερότητα του δεύτερου, λέμε ότι *εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο*.

Ερμηνείες όπως του ΛΚΝ, ότι δεν ικανοποιείται ποτέ κανείς με κάτι, όταν μπορεί να πετύχει περισσότερα ή καλύτερα ή η άλλη, ότι όταν επιδιώκουμε το καλύτερο, δεν καταφέρνουμε ούτε καν το καλό μου ακούγονται εντελώς ξένες και άσχετες. 

Το δε αντίστροφο, the good is the enemy of the best, μου φαίνεται ψευτο-εξυπνάδα μεγάλου διαμετρήματος, την οποία θα απέδιδα εξάπαντος στο πρακτικό πνεύμα των Αμερικανών, αν δεν την ανακάλυπτα σε βρετανική εφημερίδα (York Herald) του 1889.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2013)

Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να χρησιμοποιεί τη ρήση θέλοντας να δώσει την έννοια της υπερβολής. (Και είμαι σίγουρη γι' αυτό επειδή συνήθως πρόσθετε και ως συνώνυμή της τη φράση: _τα πολλά περίσσια χαλάνε και τα ίσια_). Όπου ως καλό δεν χαρακτήριζε το _μέτριο_ αλλά το _σύμφωνα με το μέτρο_, το απολύτως επαρκές. Και ως καλύτερο το υπερβολικό (εξ ου και τα "περίσσια).
Βέβαια, ξέρω ότι αυτή είναι μία εκδοχή και ότι υπάρχει η ακριβώς αντίθετή της.
Νομίζω πως η παγίδα κρύβεται στη λέξη "εχθρός", που ασύνειδα μάς κάνει να θεωρήσουμε το καλό... καλό και το καλύτερο κακό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μέχρι τη στιγμή που διάβασα αυτό το νήμα, το νοήμα για μένα ήταν ένα και πολύ απλό. Σε μια συζήτηση όπου έχουμε δύο όρους για σύγκριση, και θέλουμε από τη μια να αναγνωρίσουμε την αξία του πρώτου (δεν θέλουμε δηλαδή καθόλου να το υποτιμήσουμε), αλλά από την άλλη θέλουμε να αναγνωριστεί η σαφής ανωτερότητα του δεύτερου, λέμε ότι *εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο*.
> 
> Το δε αντίστροφο, the good is the enemy of the best, μου φαίνεται ψευτο-εξυπνάδα μεγάλου διαμετρήματος, την οποία θα απέδιδα εξάπαντος στο πρακτικό πνεύμα των Αμερικανών, αν δεν την ανακάλυπτα σε βρετανική εφημερίδα (York Herald) του 1889.


Παρά το γεγονός ότι η φράση «εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο» χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως —και εύλογα— για να τονιστεί το ότι συχνά κάτι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί όσο καλό κι αν είναι ήδη (ή ακόμη και να εξαφανιστεί εντελώς επειδή βρίσκεται κάτι που είναι καλύτερό του και το αντικαθιστά), διαφωνώ για τον χαρακτηριαμό "ψευτοεξυπνάδα" για τη (φαινομενικά) αντίθετη φράση «εχθρός του καλύτερου είναι το καλό». Τονίζω εδώ τη _ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΙΚΗ _αντίθεση, διότι περιορίζεται απλώς στη λεκτική έκφραση και όχι στη σημασιακή· είναι όπως λέμε απ' τη μια «το γοργό και χάριν έχει / στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο» κι απ' την άλλη «πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι / όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει» — η αντίθεση είναι επιφανειακή και όχι νοηματική, η δε χρήση τους γίνεται σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις, για την ανάδειξη διαφορετικών πραγματικοτήτων. Τη δε φράση «εχθρός του καλύτερου είναι το καλό» την έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται σε δύο περιπτώσεις:

Όταν κάτι είναι ήδη αποδεκτά καλό (εντός προδιαγραφών και απαιτήσεων του πελάτη) και το να γίνει καλύτερο (λ.χ. είναι μη-κρίσιμο, εύκολα αντικαταστήσιμο εξάρτημα σε συγκρότημα με αναμενόμενο όριο επιχειρησιακής ζωής τις 10.000 ώρες και εξετάζουμε την προοπτική να αυξηθεί το MTBF του από 450.000 ώρες σε 1.800.000 ώρες, με συνεπακόλουθο διπλασιασμό του κόστους του) δεν έχει κανένα πρόσθετο πρακτικό όφελος ή συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα επί του παρόντος —«καλού»— επιπέδου.
Όταν κάποιος για να βελτιώσει κάτι (π.χ. το βιοτικό του επίπεδο, την επαγγελματική του απόδοση, την ποιότητα των σχέσεών του, τη φυσική του κατάσταση, το γνωστικό του επίπεδο κλπ) απαιτείται —αυτονόητα— να ξεβολευτεί (δλδ να βγει έξω απ' τη ζώνη της άνεσής του), τότε απ' όσο καλύτερο επίπεδο ξεκινά τόσο μικρότερες είναι οι πιθανότητες να το κάνει τελικά (μ' άλλα λόγια το να ξεβολευτεί), διότι είναι ήδη καλά και η απραξία / αδράνεια τείνει να είναι η λιγότερο απειλητική (για τις ανασφάλειες, την αυτοεκτίμηση, τους φόβους αποτυχίας / αγνώστου / απόρριψης / μη-αποδοχής / επιτυχίας κλπ) επιλογή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Με δυο λόγια (ή τρία): 

Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού:

α. (ΛΚΝ)
— Άσ' το έτσι, καλό είναι.
— Μα μπορώ να το κάνω και καλύτερο!
:up:

β. (τα πολλά περίσσια χαλάνε και τα ίσια· για τη μετάφραση: μεταφρουφρού κι αρώματα, μεταξόμπλια, μεταφραμπαλάδες)
— Άσ' το πια, το ζάλισες, καλό είναι.
— Μα μπορώ να το κάνω και καλύτερο!
...
— «Καλύτερο», ε; Μια χαρά ήταν, αλλά εσύ εκεί, του 'βγαλες τα μάτια, το παραπαίδεψες και το 'κανες χάλια!
:down:

Το καλό είναι εχθρός του καλύτερου:

— Μα κάν' το λίγο καλύτερο. Αφού μπορείς!
— Γιατί να παιδευτώ; Αφού περνάει κι έτσι.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να χρησιμοποιεί τη ρήση θέλοντας να δώσει την έννοια της υπερβολής. (Και είμαι σίγουρη γι' αυτό επειδή συνήθως πρόσθετε και ως συνώνυμή της τη φράση: _τα πολλά περίσσια χαλάνε και τα ίσια_). Όπου ως καλό δεν χαρακτήριζε το _μέτριο_ αλλά το _σύμφωνα με το μέτρο_, το απολύτως επαρκές. Και ως καλύτερο το υπερβολικό (εξ ου και τα "περίσσια).



Νομίζω αυτό είναι πιο πολύ αντίστοιχο του _«όποιος θέλει τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα»._ 



Zazula said:


> Τη δε φράση «εχθρός του καλύτερου είναι το καλό» την έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται σε δύο περιπτώσεις:
> 
> Όταν κάτι είναι ήδη αποδεκτά καλό (εντός προδιαγραφών και απαιτήσεων του πελάτη) και το να γίνει καλύτερο (λ.χ. είναι μη-κρίσιμο, εύκολα αντικαταστήσιμο εξάρτημα σε συγκρότημα με αναμενόμενο όριο επιχειρησιακής ζωής τις 10.000 ώρες και εξετάζουμε την προοπτική να αυξηθεί το MTBF του από 450.000 ώρες σε 1.800.000 ώρες, με συνεπακόλουθο διπλασιασμό του κόστους του) δεν έχει κανένα πρόσθετο πρακτικό όφελος ή συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα επί του παρόντος —«καλού»— επιπέδου.





Η περίπτωση που το πέτυχα εγώ την πρώτη φορά, και στην συνέχεια κι άλλες φορές, είχε να κάνει με προγράμματα υπό ανάπτυξη στην αεροναυπηγική. Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, που επηρέασε κι εμάς, η περίπτωση του ΝΗ90. Τότε που κάναμε τα ψώνια μας τις εποχές των παχιών αγελάδων, παρουσιάστηκε σχεδόν ως διαστημόπλοιο, με την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας κτλ κτλ. Με λίγα λόγια, το καλύτερο, το _τέλειο_. Ένα από τα ανταγωνιστικά σχέδια. το UH60 λοιδορήθηκε από πολλούς ως πεπαλαιωμένο σχέδιο, ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία κτλ κτλ. Η πραγματικότητα όμως είναι ότι 13 χρόνια μετά την παραγγελία, δεν έχουν έρθει ούτε τα μισά που παραγγείλαμε, αυτά που ήρθαν ήρθαν με προβλήματα και περιορισμούς και με υπερβάσεις κόστους. Την ίδια περίοδο, δεκάδες άλλες χώρες που επέλεξαν το UH-60 (ή άλλους δοκιμασμένους τύπους) τα παρέλαβαν κανονικά εδώ και χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή, πρόκειται για textbook case όπου επιβεβαιώνεται η φράση.

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα πιο πρόσφατο είναι η περίπτωση του EF V, όπου πλέον μιλάμε για ολοκληρωτική αποτυχία του _τέλειου_. 

Τέλος παραθέτω σχετικά κάποιες πολύ επίκαιρες *δηλώσεις*: 

_“The A400M saga is rich in lessons for future multinational defence co-operation in Europe,” says Enders. “*We must avoid unrealistic schedules and insufficient funding, and requirements which sometimes go beyond what physics can deliver*. We must avoid juste retour demands that often do not allow for efficient programme structures and the selection of the best performing, most competent partners and suppliers.”_


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2013)

Ορίστε τι εννοώ, Ζάζουλα:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2013)

Earion, η γλώσσα της διαφήμισης πώς μπορεί εδώ να δοθεί ως παράδειγμα κανονικότητας; Άλλος είναι ο ρόλος της! Βλ. λ.χ. Κουτσουλέλου-Μίχου κ.ά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2022)

«Στην πληροφορική υπάρχει ένας όρος που λέγεται “agile” και περιγράφει μια συγκεκριμένη φιλοσοφία και πρακτική ως προς την ανάπτυξη αλγορίθμων και έργων πληροφορικής. Σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον όρο, αντί να αναζητούμε “το τέλειο έργο” είναι προτιμότερο να σχεδιάζουμε και να υλοποιούμε έργα τα οποία μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν ταχύτερα, όντας λειτουργικά και ευέλικτα.»








«Κάνοντας την Ελλάδα agile » – Άρθρο του Υπουργού Επικρατείας και Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης Κυριάκου Πιερρακάκη στην εφημερίδα «Τα Νέα» | Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης







mindigital.gr





Το άρθρο αυτό του Κυριάκου Πιερρακάκη θα μπορούσε να έχει τον τίτλο «Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού». Σε κάποιον φάκελο του υπολογιστή μου υπάρχουν πάνω από 100 κείμενα για τη Λεξιλογία που δεν είναι έτοιμα να δημοσιευτούν — ίσως βέβαια επειδή δεν είναι καν καλά, όχι επειδή δεν είναι καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2022)

Εγώ το ξέρω σαν ονομασία μεθοδολογίας προτζεκτ μάνατζμεντ, με κεφαλαίο. Και μάλλον αυτό έχει υπόψη του. 
Με μικρό σημαίνει αυτό που σημαίνει η λέξη στο λεξικό: ευελιξία. 
Stop confusing Agile with agile.
Επίσης εγώ ξέρω ότι η μεθοδολογία Agile είναι μια επαναληπτική μεθοδολογία, στην οποία το πρότζεκτ τεμαχίζεται σε μικρά κομμάτια (ιδανικά που να μπορεί να τα κάνει κι ένας ηλίθιος, και αυτό το λέω γιατί το έχω δει πώς εφαρμοζεται). Και το ζητούμενο δεν είναι το τέλειο έργο, είναι η ικανοποίηση του πελάτη, το να φτιάξεις αυτό που σου ζητάει ο πελάτης με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο πελάτης θα πρέπει να δεχτεί το καλό στη θέση του καλύτερου. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τους έχουν πει να ξεκινάνε την αρθρογραφία με ένα απόφθεγμα τέτοιου στυλ και πρέπει ντε και καλά να πουν κάτι που συχνά δεν είναι και τόσο ψαγμένο, αλλά φυσικά, μπονπουρλοριάν, τα 3/4 των αναγνωστών δεν λέγονται SBE και δεν ψειρίζουν τα πάντα.


----------

